# best drop springs for 2012 LTZ?



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Good afternoon everyone,

I just purchased a 2012 LTZ and I am looking to lower it, looking for some expert advice from you guys here. 

-When I was looking at these cars new I remember the LTZ having a different suspension setup that the lower lined models, is that the case?

-This is my wifes Daily Driver so I am looking for an aggresive drop with ride quality being most important. I have seen people using H&R and Eibach but not sure if there are other (maybe better) options?

quick picture of my new purchase:









thanks,

-Gibson


----------



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Been doing alot of reading and it seems like the LTZ cars are a little lower than LS/LT cars factory so I would not get a full drop out of a lowering spring. 

What springs have the lowest drop?


----------

